# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نصب و کانفیگ nttac در ویندوز سرور 2008

## zigoratsoft

سلام دوستان
من میخوام nttac رو روی ویندوز سرور 2008 نصب کنم.
یعنی نصب و کانفیگ هم کردم ولی موقع کانکت یوزرها ارور میده

میدونم با 2008 سازگاری نداره ولی از چندین نفر شنیدم که نصب کردن و چند نفری هم نصب می کردن که هزینه ای دریافت میکردند.

دوستان اگه کسی تا حالا نصب کرده لطفاً یه راهنمایی بکنه
ممنون

اگرم کسی بلده و هزینه میگیره لطفاً قیمتشو بگه

----------


## alitavakoli

دوست عزیز چه اروری بهتون میده؟

----------


## zigoratsoft

ارور 718 توی pptp میده

----------


## zigoratsoft

توی l2tp هم ارور 792 میده

----------


## zigoratsoft

توی pptp گاهی اوقات هم ارور 812 میده

----------


## Native

امید وارم این اموزش کمکتون کنه 

 *Configuring Server 2008 for RADIUS Authentication*


I like connecting to my network using my pfSense firewall's built-in   *** server.  Following these steps, I can configure Windows Server 2008   to provide the authentication credentials for pfSense via RADIUS.  I   figured this out using this great guide that I referenced for Windows Server 2003...
*
Enable "reversible password encryption" for your domain users.
*_
Globally:_

 Admin Tools - Group Policy Management Choose your forest, domain and then right click your Default Domain Policy and choose Edit. Computer Configuration -> Policies -> Windows Settings ->   Security Settings -> Account Policies -> Password Policy  ->  Store passwords using reversible encryption = Enabled.
_Per User:_

 I prefer doing it globally,  but you can do it on a per user basis  by opening your domain user's  properties and checking "Store password  using reversible encryption" on  the Account tab.
 *Restart the domain controller after these Group Policy changes.
*
Enable Windows Server 2008 Network Policy Server (NPS)*

 Add the "Network Policy and Access Services" role to your domain controller. Enable these role services during installation:
Network Policy Server
Routing & Remote Access Services
   Remote Access Service
   Routing
*Verify the RADIUS Port Numbers*

 Server Manager -> Roles -> Network Policy and Access -> Right-click NPS (Local) -> Properties -> Ports Tab. Verify the defaults for Authentication are 1812,1645. Verify the defaults for Accounting are 1813, 1646. The 18 set is for a secure connection, or vice-versa.  You can   change things to match your RADIUS client, but the defaults should be   fine.
*Add a new RADIUS Client*

 NPS (Local) -> RADIUS Clients and Servers -> RADIUS Clients -> Right-click Add new Client. Add a name, the ip address of your client and create a shared secret.
*Add a new Network Policy*

 NPS (Local) -> Policies -> Right-click Network Policies -> Add new. Enter a name and leave Type of network access server as Unspecified.  Click Next. Add a condition.  Choose Windows Groups.  Add a Group ("Domain Users" for example).  Click OK, then Next. Choose Access Granted.  Click Next. Leave the default Authentication Methods.  Click Next. Leave the Default Constraints.  (Although they look like some cool new features you may want to use.)  Click Next. Leave the Default Settings.  Click Next. Click Finish.
*Granting or Denying Access to Users*

 Right click a domain user -> Properties -> Dial-in tab. You can Grant or Deny here, but I just leave the NPS Policy we setup earlier to allow all domain users through.
*Configure your RADIUS Client*

 In this case, I enable a PPTP  *** server on my pfSense firewall and  point it to my domain  controller/NPS services machine where we just  configured everything.   Input the shared secret and then login from  anywhere!
*موفق باشید
*

----------


## Mask

اگه این آموزش کارتو راه ننداخت، پیام خصوصی بدید.

----------


## Amin4All

سلام.
من هم میخام nttac رو روی ویندوز 2008 نصب کنم.
با کانفیگش هم آشنایی ندارم لطفا از صفر آموزش تست شده ـش  رو بزارید.
ممنون.

----------


## GRANDWOLF

به روز رسانی بعد از 2 سال این تاپیک به علت اینکه در گوگل نتیج دوم هست و شاید کار بنده خدایی رو راه انداخت ، در پاسخ به دوستانی که با اطمینان گفته بودند نمیشه ، آقا وقتت رو تلف نکن :
Untitlssssed.png

Windwos Server 2008 R2 x64 یا همون AMD64 خودمون.مشکلی نداره و بدون مشکل کار میکنه.دوستانی که خواستند پیام ها رو خیلی بعید میدونم درفاصله زمانی کوتاه برسی کنم ، اما خب برای ارتباط در یاهو میتونید با آی دی : vp n43v3r بدون اون فاصله بین پ و ان ،همراه باشید.راه های ارتباطی تلگرام هم :
گروه اول :https://telegram.me/joinchat/BlB56wMGFCRBMiNIOmTaEg
گروه دوم :https://telegram.me/joinchat/BWTMbQGbEod_B96Nx6U7lA

----------

